# My new website.. its a freebie one!



## flipmachine (Jan 19, 2010)

heyhttp://www.wix.com/flipmachine/Photography


----------



## Canosonic (Jan 19, 2010)

ah-ha! another wixer!
Also recently created one:
Irthosy Photography

I think the portfolio part on it is confusing. How many photos you got there?
Anyway. Have fun with it.


----------

